# Dash tweeters in 6 speaker system



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

I noticed on the wiring diagram that the tweeters in the dash are just connected to the same speaker outputs as the front door speakers. Does that mean the crossovers on the front tweeters are internal to them? Does that mean the door speakers still get a full-range signal?

Just trying to understand how this system is configured from the factory. Mine has door speakers in all 4 doors, and the tweeters in the dash, but no rear speakers or sub (or amplification, as far as I can tell).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

GraySkies said:


> I noticed on the wiring diagram that the tweeters in the dash are just connected to the same speaker outputs as the front door speakers. Does that mean the crossovers on the front tweeters are internal to them? Does that mean the door speakers still get a full-range signal?


If it's the same design as the Gen1, yes and yes.


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks, ChevyGuy!


----------

